# Devoucoux Chiberta Saddles - sizing translation



## Optimist (24 June 2011)

I am looking for a new jumping saddle for daughter's horse, and not being in the mega money bracket, need to go 2nd hand.

Can anyone explain to me what the information stamped on the leather of the Devoucoux saddles mean?  

Some bits are obvious, eg there is a number followed by a 2 digit number which I think are the serial number of the saddle and the year of manufacture.  There is also the size, eg 17.5 but this is followed by a number and (i think) letter, is this width??  Also, lots of random stuff - must mean something!

Any help would be very gratefully received.


----------



## Sarah_Jane (24 June 2011)

Can't help with the numbers but Devoucoux only generally use one tree and then change the padding to suit the horse. Therefore the saddle should be able to be altered to fit if it can. Please be aware these saddles although wonderful to ride in don't fit all horses.


----------



## Optimist (24 June 2011)

That is interesting re trees S-J, Daughter has been riding her horse in one where she is currently a working pupil and loves it - he is a fairly narrow tb, and she swears it fits him (though could be just because she loves it!)

Is there a particular "type" they tend to fit (or not fit)?


----------



## Sarah_Jane (24 June 2011)

I am no expert a lot of people love them as do I to ride in however it made my mares back very sore despite being made for her. I know a few reputable people who believe they don't fit all horses, so as long as you are careful and take good advise you should be ok.


----------

